# coverflow sur itunes via ipod



## theredpills (21 Novembre 2010)

bonjour, 

mon problème est simple, quand je gère mon ipod d'itunes, je n'arrive pas à afficher les coverflow des musiques de mon ipod, comment faire ??

par contre sur l'ipod, les coverflow y sont et sur la bibliothèque itunes aussi...

merci par avance


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Novembre 2010)

Salut, 

tu pourrais préciser quel est l'appareil nomade d'Apple tu possèdes et surtout quelle génération 

Je n'arrive pas à comprendre ta question ^^'

amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------



## theredpills (22 Novembre 2010)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> tu pourrais préciser quel est l'appareil nomade d'Apple tu possèdes et surtout quelle génération
> 
> ...


 

j'ai un ipod classic 160 go, je l'ai acheté il y a 6 mois (je ne sais pas où chercher la génération :hein...

mon soucis est que quand je branche l'ipod sur mon PC, tous mes dossiers de celui-ci s'affichent sur itunes mais je n'ai pas les pochettes des CD's, comment faire pour qu'elles s'affichent ?? (en sachant qu'elles sont enregistrées sur l'ipod)

j'espère avaoir été plus clair

merci


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Novembre 2010)

Salut, 

as-tu essayé de changer l'affichage ? 
Les icônes à gauche de la barre de recherche et à droite de là où est affiché le titre de la musique écoutée. Il y en a 4 : affichages sous forme de liste, de liste avec illustration d'album, de grille ou en cover flow ?

J'espère t'avoir aider.
amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------



## arbaot (22 Novembre 2010)

pour moi dans iTunes le seul affichage disponible pour le contenu d'un iDevice est en liste
les choix de présentation sont grisés (menus comme icônes)
(test avec iPod nano et iPad sous MacOSX)


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Novembre 2010)

arbaot a dit:


> pour moi dans iTunes le seul affichage disponible pour le contenu d'un iDevice est en liste
> les choix de présentation sont grisés (menus comme icônes)
> (test avec iPod nano et iPad sous MacOSX)



Ah oui, je n'avais jamais remarqué 
Merci ^^


----------

